# For the first time ever, my S4 breaks down on me...



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I've had this car for 6+ years, never left me stranded.
As I left work yesterday, it started up, and ran fantastic, as usual.
I stop into a gas station on the way home to get a mountain dew, and try to start the car...it turns over, sputters, and dies..
I try a bunch of times to get her going, but no luck.
I was able to borrow a gas can, to get a few gallons of gas into her, and after repeated tries to start, no luck (the gauge was reading low...).
A tow job home, and it's 12 degrees outside...
It can wait a day or so before I get into it.
Fuel pump, cam position sensor, fuel filter, prv....I'll pull codes, and go from there.
230,000 miles, and all of that stuff is original....


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: For the first time ever, my S4 breaks down on me... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_230,000 miles, and all of that stuff is original....









Even the #3 coilpack?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: For the first time ever, my S4 breaks down on me... (TabulaVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TabulaVicious* »_
Even the #3 coilpack?









Funny as it is, I swapped out the (what I thought was bad coil pack) with the one I got from you, and still the same problem...
ended up a
Bad channel in the POS....
So I now have a spare coil, which is a good thing.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: For the first time ever, my S4 breaks down on me... (Sepp)*

Yah fuel pump is roasted. No codes, other than _no start_...
Output is 1/2 if the gpm it should be...
Suprised it lasted this long...
overnight from Blau!!!































_Modified by Sepp at 1:44 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: For the first time ever, my S4 breaks down on me... (Sepp)*

Replaced pump, filter etc. and it fired up after the lines self bled.

What a PITA. It was 5 degrees (F) be the way... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I could do the job in 1/2 the time in the future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: For the first time ever, my S4 breaks down on me... (Sepp)*

Hey looks like your not th only one. Same EXACT isht happend to me today...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: For the first time ever, my S4 breaks down on me... (philsburydonuts)*

Good luck man.
It's cake *after* you do it for the first time..


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: For the first time ever, my S4 breaks down on me... (Sepp)*

finished it.. all it was, was the fuel pump!!


----------

